# Music of the Renaissance



## tje1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, all. First post here, great forum 

I've always had an interest in all forms of classical music, but out of all types we have created and defined, I have always found the old tunes of the European renaissance to fit my tastes the most. Followed of course by the baroque period!

I find it rather difficult to explain exactly what it is about it that I love so much. I think the instruments used in that time is part of it. I absolutely love those classic lutes and recorders. But it certainty isn't just the instruments, but the melodies common of that time. 

I'm a beginning violinist and I also own a renaissance style recorder. I ordered a book full of renaissance sheet music and I just can't stop playing them. I'm not very good, but I've been making a certain progress. I have been trying to better understand what is that defines the sound of this period, but I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm curious if any one can help me understand the theory of these tunes (if that makes any sense), if that is indeed at all possible 

Anyways, please feel free to share any ideas or even talk about your own love of the charming melodies of the renaissance.

Thank you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not a Renaissance expert, but it seems to me of some importance to differentiate between early and late within the period. There was some _unnecessarily_ complicated music toward the end. I've read rumors that the impetus for beginning the Baroque in Italy was in reaction to that trend.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Much of early usic, that is Medieval and Renaissance music, came out of the church especially for the the voice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_music


----------



## leonefox (May 5, 2011)

*Monophonic to polyphonic*

The lovely plainchant and Gregorian chant were rarely - if ever - written down, but passed orally from performer to performer, mostly sung by monks and perhaps church choirs and involved only a single line of music. The polyphonic of the Renaissance brought a flourishing of part songs - love songs and madrigals (Greensleeves for one). Sacred music played and sung voice against voice, note against note is found in the masses and motets by Byrd, Bach and many other composers. Truly polyphonic. My absolute favourite is Thomas Tallis's Spem in Allum sung by Harry Christopher's choir The Fifteen. Not sure about overly embellished music - if it happened we almost certainly don't want to hear it...


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Some renaissance music is modal. (Well, it's all modal I guess, but a lot of it uses the Ionic scale, which later became Major) Simply put, it uses scales and chord progressions that would not have been used in later "common practice" music, which helps give it its own sound. There's also very little modulation, the music kind of just flows along within it's own key, without the dramatic tensions between key areas that are so important in for instance Mozart and Beethoven.

I'm sure some of us could try to "help explain the theory of these tunes" but it would be better with some actual examples from your side.


----------

